# Scratches in new frame



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

So I got a 2011 Allez sport today and took it for a short 8 mile ride just to get a feel for it. When I came home I was giving it a good looking over and noticed some scratches on the chain stay pretty close to the BB. I'm planning on going back to my LBS on monday as I have my college graduation tomorrow. There is one tiny scratch farther down the chainstay a few inches away from the rear dropout but besides that its clean. No scratches on down tube or anything like that. What should I expect my LBS to do for me?


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm confused. So they were there when you bought it and you didn't notice and theta never mentioned it? Was this a demo or something. Those scratches are bad and very noticeable. If you are saying they were there, I wouldn't wait. I'd call at least to tell them you'll be in Monday and what the issue is. I can't imagine they didn't know those were there. But, I can't imagine how you missed them.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah those were there when I bought it. Nobody said anything about them and it came out from the back. I'll be sure to call them and let them know. I had looked at the bike but didn't flip it over to look at it. With the bike on its wheels it looks perfect.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

That makes more sense. I thought they were on both sides. Good luck. Let us know what happens. Hopefully they will put you in the new bike you paid for.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah hopefully they'll just give me another one and let me go home with a new one that i'm going to inspect with a fine toothed comb.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I think vontress makes a good point about calling the LBS ASAP to inform them of the situation and tell them you'll be in Monday. Ideally, speak with the owner/ manager.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Regardless of when you're going to bring the bike in, call them right away to let them know!!


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Brought the bike in this morning and they looked at it and said that it was most likely from the stand it was on for display. They had another in my size in the back of the shop so they got it out and switched my bottle cages, pedals, computer and seat bag over to the new frame. They then gave me a multitool 2 tubes and some tire levers as an apology. Pretty pleased with the result.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Sounds like a decent shop to work with!! Good shops aren't always easy to find!


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah there are 4 of them in th area. Theyve always treated my right. They treat me great, like I bought a full carbon aero bike. They do computerized fitting vo2/max testing and all that stuff


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

I was going to say exactly what Optimus said, glad they did you right after experiencing that.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow.. great shop. Some would have told you tough luck simply because you had already taken it home and ridden it. Glad it worked out for ya!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

That's the way things should have gone (but don't always), so I'm glad it worked out for you. 

Kudo's to the shop for doing the stand up thing and making it right.


----------

